# DP OR AIDS OR CRABS



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

i cant figured out if im dying if or i have dp,

basically im a shallow minded dick that thought mental illness was when someone felt bad for themself and wanted to kill themselves, ironically I'm now in that position myself but I seriously cant figure out if I'm mentally ill or I'm physically ill.

basically my body is not working my left side don't seem to want to do what I tell it, I see two of everything in both eyes, I have unequal pupils, my memory is bugged out, I get burning sensations down my leg, got sparkles in my vision(no disrespect to sparkles), bad headaches, ringing in my ear, I look at my hands and they belong to my next door neighbour, I'm dizzy 24/7, I piss more than a race horse and I have the coordination of a jellyfish and the thinking capacity of that yellow duck from pokemon, my body aches head to toe but the sleeping medication is great.

if anyone can figure out if I have dp or if I am dying I would really like to know(it would make my evening) the doctors cant seem to figure it out, I seem pretty rational but I do look a tad crazy so its a kinda paradox for them.

If anyone else pisses like a race horse or has symptoms like mine would they let me know I'm a tad worried that I have aids or crabs or some other nasty disease thanks kyle


----------



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

Ohh forgot to add that i seem to have gained the ability to travel through time and not remember a sausage


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey, the first thing would always be to get yourself checked out for any physical ailments. Get some tests with your GP, and at the STD clinic.


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Had very similar symptoms. What triggered it?


----------



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey phantasam, thanks for advice I have tried doctors just dont seem to be interested anymore, I am not a person who is usually upset or worried by pains or aches, they seem to think I'm a hypercondriact and pretty sure its not crabs lol,

Hi Pinggvin, I was sitting on my sofa, I said in the morning I didn't feel very well, I felt a cold rush down the right side of my head, the next thing I knew I was in a hospital with a mass of head pressure and the room was spinning I couldn't talk very well, was off balance my vision was bugged out, not much has changed other than learning to cope with this, I cant even get out of bed most days its gotten that bad!

Hi Autonomic Space Monkey, I had a warped perspective on what mental illness was because I got depressed as a teenager and thought that's what mental illness was, I'm almost 100% sure I'm experiencing some form of depersonalization but I'm still a bit worried about organic cause due to the strange nature of the onset of the depersonalization and some other weird symptoms, thank you for the solid advice mate!


----------



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

i was sitting on my sofa with my partner, writing out a social media post for a business social media page, I realized I couldn't read the words on the screen looked like alien code or something, felt a cold rush down the right side of my head, turned to my partner and in my head said phone a ambulance, I didn't say that at all, all she heard was ambulance, I have no recollection but apparently I was complaining I wasn't getting enough blood to my head, next two weeks I had the worst headache I have ever experienced like my head was in a vice I was convinced I had a tumour or a bleed or something but a ct scan said otherwise, the room was spinning, I kept feeling like i was going to pass out, the right side of my body kept going cold.

my feelings of depersonilzation have virtually passed other than the slow motion feeling and the left side of my body doesn't feel connected and my memory isn't working very well, double vision ect ect, that feeling of watching yourself from outside yourself was very high within about a week of all this happening!

my anxiety levels are still fairly high because I cant factor did this stem from a "organic" problem or a "chemical" a "though process" or simply just some "faulty wiring" but I guess this is the question that everyone is trying to figure out, I guess I'm trying to rule some of the more sinister causes out and look for someone with a similar story or some who may know of someone who has been in similar circumstances. thanks for reply mate


----------



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

haha thankyou ASM  , im confused myself, ive been ill for about 6 month solid, a neurologist said its fnd aka frankly no diagnosis, the only thing different going on was stress I was under quite heavy stress but this is not particularly unusual for me, can stress cause this?


----------



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

excuse my french but its a total mind f***, the only pattern i can seem to see amoungst the depersonalization group is everyone seems quite high functioning, I wish you the best mate hope you find some relief!


----------

